# BUG REPORT L186: 077-01 channel banner



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

After watching a recorded OTA program using the stop button, we occasionally get a menu at the top of the screen that contans,"UKN" channel "77." The picture remains black and this continues until changing to another channel. Anyone else experiencing anything like this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I definitely see this from time to time. I'd have to go back through all of my notes to see exactly when it occurs. Most of the time changing channels will clear this state. Occasionally the 921 will have to be rebooted to clear the state, though if the channel change doesn't work.


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

I saw this a couple days ago, but it was slightly worse: the channel number shown was 5 digits! I changed the channel and everything was back to normal. This has only happened once so it's not easy for me to trigger. I've had the 921 for less than a week though. Everything involved was SAT SD and a timer activated while I was watching the recorded event. I let the playback run to the end (to avoid the STOP button while timers are active).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Usually when I see this it is my first warning that other things are about to break down with the 921. I do a power cord reboot and usually good to go for a day or two.


----------



## TedKaz (Mar 1, 2004)

This happened to me yesterday. I was watching an OTA channel and had 2 timers set to record at the same time (SHOHD and HBOHD) A menu appeared asking me to either stop one of the upcoming timers or continue the record by tuning to it. I chose to continue with recording but when the channel changed from the OTA to the Sat channel it tuned to 77-01 and I got the same black screen.
The receiver locked up and had to reboot. When the machine rebooted I tried tunning to HBOHD and it would automatically take me back to 77-01 with the blank screen. Rebooting a second time cleared it all up. Before this happened I did notice the receiver acting sluggishly to the remote commands.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I get this same screen. Can't tell when or where it will pop up . I reported also that I can't get an 2 hd events to record at the same time without one saying 0 seconds and the other one recored. It also happens when I try to record an hd channel and a ota channel. I get one recorded and the other one says 0 seconds. I also sometimes get the black screen when I first turn on the dvr and it is recording two events at the same time. I get the channel 77 unknown banner and often will have to go the dvr screen to access a picture through a recorded event.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

how strange. I just had this issue as well. Thursday I had a roof antenna installed, so now i get all my major locals finally  Then on Friday, I had the 921 set to record CBS (sat) and SciFi (sat). CBS records at 8 and 9, SciFi 9-11. Yesterday I sat down with the wife to watch stuff, and noticed 2 Stargate SG-1's in the pvr menu, and 1 was recording. But it showed the date for starting as 7-30. When I started that entry, I got the 77-01 channel deal, and no picture or nothing, and ended up deleting it, but only after rebooting, as it would not let me before the reboot. 

Then I checked out the other SG1. 

And the description area stated it was a 492 minute recording! 492!? So I started it, and dang if it hadn't recorded from sometime in the morning thru 9pm when the proper timer was due to fire but crashed. I have absolutely no idea how the recording even got started, as I never leave the 921 on, so the kids couldn't have accidentally started it. Just makes no sense.

So after reading things here, I'll be paying more attention, as I ended up missing for first 4 episodes of this seasons Dead Zone on USA because the unit didn't fire. And it was only that show that didn't record, out of about 15 timers. And it was the last one entered. 

I did and still do wonder, has anyone checked to see if the 921 has a limit to how many timers it can handle before it starts acting buggy? I'm scared I'll have to monitor the unit live every day to make sure it starts like it's suppose to.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> how strange. I just had this issue as well. Thursday I had a roof antenna installed, so now i get all my major locals finally  Then on Friday, I had the 921 set to record CBS (sat) and SciFi (sat). CBS records at 8 and 9, SciFi 9-11. Yesterday I sat down with the wife to watch stuff, and noticed 2 Stargate SG-1's in the pvr menu, and 1 was recording. But it showed the date for starting as 7-30. When I started that entry, I got the 77-01 channel deal, and no picture or nothing, and ended up deleting it, but only after rebooting, as it would not let me before the reboot.
> 
> Then I checked out the other SG1.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to wonder if someone introduced a virus into the flashware?


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Don't give them any excuses!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jcord51 said:


> Don't give them any excuses!!!


Oops, sorry


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

You MUST report this to Dish ADV tech support. I called yesterday and was aghast at the lack of bugs being reported, most likely because people here have the idea that they read these forums and do something about the complaints. They may read the forums but the complaint is not registered so call it in! I repeat, Call it in. Every day my 921 exhibits bugs, I plan to call the list of bug observations in each day!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> You MUST report this to Dish ADV tech support. I called yesterday and was aghast at the lack of bugs being reported, most likely because people here have the idea that they read these forums and do something about the complaints. They may read the forums but the complaint is not registered so call it in! I repeat, Call it in. Every day my 921 exhibits bugs, I plan to call the list of bug observations in each day!


Hi Don, I did contact Dish Tech. Support via their email service on their web site. I was instructed to resolve the issues as outlined in this thread, by performing functions from the menu, 6 - 6 (reset to factory defaults) I have not tired this yet as I am afraid that my timers, favorites guides and locked OTA channels will be deleted. I must jot all my setting down and then I will try this and will report how successful the process was.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I did the program default. I found that all my timers remained. All my favorite lists were removed, the previously recorded programming remained and the the default 480p was set. I haven't noticed any changes or improvements but will keep all posted.


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this error last friday. I had two timers set. One was set to an OTA channel(044-1), the other to a satellite channel (8695). They were both set to start and stop and the exact same time. I saw the 77 banner after the recordings. The OTA channel did not record, but the satellite channel did.

I have had this error one other time. I remember that it occurred the morning after setting up an OTA timer. There may have been another timer set, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The Tech. Staff at Dish asked me to do a menu function 6-6 (factory defaults.) I did this. I have not had the problem since then. It's only been a few days though. I did loose my favorites for guide and all of my caller ID list.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

boylehome said:


> After watching a recorded OTA program using the stop button, we occasionally get a menu at the top of the screen that contans,"UKN" channel "77." The picture remains black and this continues until changing to another channel. Anyone else experiencing anything like this?


IT'S BACK! For whatever reason this mysterious UKN thing has returned to my 921.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep , got it on both the 921 and the 721 receivers.


----------

